#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-10
<User-8> Hi, i think i have found a problem with DNS custom settings. If i use DNS from https://www.opennicproject.org/ i get random network disconnection. I don't really know where to report that problem. Since i removed custom settings, i am not disconnected anymore.
<fossfreedom_> User-8: what if you use google's DNS settings?
<User-8> I didn't tryed it
<fossfreedom_> give it a try - let us know
<User-8> Yes sure
<fossfreedom_> to be honest - I leave this up to my router - I use google's DNS in my router rather than my ISP's DNS
<datawolf> I see that the budgie-remix repo is not added in the 17.04 beta. If we upgrade from 16.10, is it safe to remove that repo?
<fossfreedom_> datawolf: yes - the budgie-remix ppa is not needed
<fossfreedom_> 17.04 has a backports ppa for newer stuff now
<datawolf> I'm assuming that software initially intalled on 16.10 via the ppa will now be updated through the official repos?
<fossfreedom_> almost - obscure stuff like skippy-xd, budgie-screenshot-applet will be removed because they are not in the repositories.  You'll need to add the backports PPA if you want these.
<fossfreedom_> "ppa:ubuntubudgie/backports"
<datawolf> but core budgie stuff is in the main repos?
<fossfreedom_> yes
<datawolf> I see that there are only 6 packages in the backports. One of them is the budgie-welcome. Is that just a more up to date version that what ships with 17.04?
<fossfreedom_> datawolf: correct.  new stuff - can grab and move the window, translation support
<fossfreedom_> we'll be adding new stuff during this cycle - all stuff that will be in 17.10
<fossfreedom_> budgie-desktop v10.3 will be also added to backports
<datawolf> Think budgie 11 will be in 17.10?
<datawolf> I'm really loving Budgie, but the switch to Qt has me a little nervous
<fossfreedom_> datawolf: unlikely - upstream timescales are against budgie 11 in 17.10
<datawolf> is it not targetted for second quarter 2017 any longer?
<fossfreedom_> budgie 11 is targeted for second quarter - but because this is a fundamental rewrite there will be lots and lots of new packages.  It takes 2-3 months to get these into Debian
<fossfreedom_> since the freeze date of Ubuntu is mid august - we will have missed the ability to sync from debian to ubuntu
<datawolf> that makes sense
<datawolf> thanks for being patient with all my questions
<fossfreedom_> yw
<datawolf> So, my mom has 16.10 on her pc, and she lives out of state, so I have to help her upgrade remotely. Is it safe to assume that after the upgrade is complete, I can just change the sources.list file to match that of a fresh 17.04 install?
<datawolf> then add back in any ppa's as needed
<fossfreedom_> after the upgrade the sources.list should be automatically set to be 17.04
<fossfreedom_> yes - then you can add back any 17.04 PPAs.  obviously remember - thirdparty PPAs take a few days/weeks to update when a new release is around.  So check first
<datawolf> really the only one she has is for Chrome.
<datawolf> I try to keep her system as simple as possible since I have to admin it remotely
<fossfreedom_> chrome I have tested with 17.04 ... it is part of the budgie-welcome browser ballot
<datawolf> I was concerned that it disabled the budgie-remix ppa in my testing, but that is no longer needed
<datawolf> I think I'll be good
<fossfreedom_> no zesty packages will be added to the budgie-remix ppa
<datawolf> Thanks again
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-12
<danlii> Is there some way to make Budgie stop asking for password on resume from sleep? I can only find the setting for no screen lock after screensaver, which doesn't seem to be the same thing.
<fossfreedom_> danlii: on resume you see the lock screen?
<danlii> fossfreedom: Yup.
<fossfreedom_> not sure - will need to-do a bit of research
<fossfreedom_> danlii: sorry cannot test stuff at the moment - and with the 17.04 release will be a bit busy for the next few days.
<user-8> Hi, i am the person that reported problem with dns from https://www.opennicproject.org/
<user-8> I tryed with the dns from my ISP and dns from google, i don't have problems.
<user-8> I contacted by irc the dns provider and they said all the servers were responding.
<user-8> I read that ubuntu 17.04 changed something with dns, maybe it is the problem. I don't know.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-13
<dddds> hey guys, is there a bug on Ubuntu Budgie download page for latest 17.04 image, 64-bit. I'll click DL (torrent, or direct) it just fwds me to top of page.
<fossfreedom_> dddds: the release hasnt been officially announced ... but was just updating the links and hash values pending the formal announcement
<dddds> oh yes, thanks for the clarification. It just feels weird because its 04/14 12:17am here.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-16
<Dark_Witcher> Hello.
<Dark_Witcher> Anyone can give me a hand?
<Dark_Witcher> I get this error in my terminal and I have no idea how to fix it
<Dark_Witcher> bash: /etc/profile.d/vte.sh: No such file or directory
<polibus> hi 0/
<polibus> anyone knows how to enable the hotcorner??
<fossfreedom> polibus: install brightside - use brightside --properties to configure hotcorners
<polibus> ty fossfreedom
<fossfreedom> polibus: sorry typo - brightside-properties to configure
<polibus> np thanks for help
<polibus> fossfreedom: did you know what is the command for the dashboard?
<fossfreedom> polibus: are you referring to the settings ?
<polibus> i wanna configure the brightside hotcorner to get the slide effect like compiz
<fossfreedom> sorry I'm not familiar with compiz - what should happen in the hotcorner ?
<polibus> u see all the open application
<fossfreedom> ah - a windows spread?
<polibus> yep
<polibus> i did not know that was called in tath way XD
<fossfreedom> k - you need to install skippy-xd (recommendation in budgie-welcome).  add skippy-xd to you startup apps - then use skippy-xd-toggle in your hotcorner
<polibus> thanks for the help and the patience
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-09
<k_alam> fossfreedom: Hi, gnome-mpv 0.13 on bionic crashes while playing any video...Can you confirm? 0.12/0.14 works well. Will there be a 0.14 upload in bionic before release?
<k_alam> fossfreedom: I am actually trying to replace totem with gnome-mpv for Ubuntu-Unity. But if the problem remains I may revert back to totem for this cycle.
<fossfreedom> k_alam, let me check...
<k_alam> Ok. Thanks.
<k_alam> Note: I have gstreamer1.0-plugins-good/bad/ugly installed.
<fossfreedom> gnome-mpv doesnt need gstreamer stuff - uses ffmpeg
<k_alam> Ah yes....libmpv1 depends on libavcodec, libblueray and all. I just use gstreamer-plugins-* to get all.....
<fossfreedom> ok - segmentation fault with a youtube mkv file
<fossfreedom> k_alam, have you filed a bug report against gnome-mpv ?
<k_alam> No?....But i believe bug has already filed in upstream......
<fossfreedom> link?
<k_alam> I don't have the link...I can't reproduce with 0.14 from ppa..Please confirm if it is same with you....If it fails even with 0.14, then we need to file a bug...
<fossfreedom> which ppa ?
<k_alam> https://launchpad.net/~xuzhen666/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-mpv
<k_alam> There many issues (closed and fixed upstream )could be related to this.....
<k_alam> 1) https://github.com/gnome-mpv/gnome-mpv/issues/349
<fossfreedom> no - 0.14 also crashes for me
<k_alam> Yes, I now can reproduce it 0.14 as well with mkv files.......and now also get the same error as in above issue
<fossfreedom> k_alam, hmm debian is still at 0.13 as well - that is why the latest was not sync'd to ubuntu
<k_alam> I will test the patch from above issue.....If it works Ubuntu can backport it for 0.13.
<fossfreedom> thanks - I'll also build the latest git version to double check as well
<k_alam> Thanks. :)
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-12
<aBID> I am trying to install canon lbp2900b printer on ubuntu budgie 17.10 64bit
<aBID> but it is not working
<aBID> although i tried many solution available online
<aBID> it is giving errors with each solution
<aBID> please help
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-13
<smibbie> hi there! I just got a new laptop that I am trying to replace windows 10 on and need a little help....any takers?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-14
<Nononon> Hey, I just wanted to let it be known my problem with hybrid graphics. I have Intel and Nvidia hybrid graphics.
<Nononon> When I boot up Ubuntu budgie the first time is beautiful. But then when I install the NVIDIA drivers and do a restart, it only boots to black screen.
<fossfreedom> nvidia 390 graphics ?
<Nononon> I have tried all the usual fixes but I can't seem to get it to work. I'm not having this problem with any of the other flavors
<Nononon> I think when I tried it last week it was Nvidia 384... Can't be sure though
<fossfreedom> 18.04?
<Nononon> Yes 18.04 sorry
<fossfreedom> yeah - likely you are using 390 graphics
<Nononon> Is the 390 causing the problem?
<Nononon> Not synced well to the kernel yet?
<fossfreedom> known issue - canonical devs working on it - we are tracking it here on our support forum - more details and I've suggested a workaround there https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org/t/nvidia-390-black-screen/97/14
<Nononon> Okay cool, I'm glad someone is tracking it. Thanks a lot for the reply
<Nononon> But yeah I do want to point out I'm not having this problem with any other flavors
<Nononon> I tried Xubuntu 18.04 and regular
<fossfreedom> sure - still a graphics issue - nothing UB can do by ourselves
<Nononon> No worries, going to go make breakfast. Thanks again
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-04-12
<bashfulrobot> Sh1ner: come visit us at https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org. It is substantially more active then here.
